# Window cleaning



## G Man (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all 
My name is George and along with my wife Frances we are hoping to move to Madeira within the next year……
my question is , as I’m way too young to retire 😝 I wondered would there be an ex pat community that would like to have an English window cleaner? I also do carpet and upholstery cleaning. In fact all forms of contract cleaning.
My wife and I are super friendly, professional and honest so if anyone is looking for anyone to look after their villas we can help you out ! 
…..as I am a qualified Laughter therapy teacher another option is to start up a laughter therapy group that really would provide a nice opportunity for people to meet and experience some powerful self healing endorphins that can really improve your health and well being. 
so… any ideas?
We’re visiting Madeira this Friday for a week to check out the opportunities on this lovely island. 
thank you in advance for your replies 😀


----------



## Kalamont (Oct 30, 2021)

I urgently need someone to clean my windows! If someone knows such a person or has his contacts, then write to me! I just catastrophically don't have time for this right now. I come home at night every day because of work.


----------



## Kalamont (Oct 30, 2021)

Kalamont said:


> I urgently need someone to clean my windows! If someone knows such a person or has his contacts, then write to me! I just catastrophically don't have time for this right now. I come home at night every day because of work.


I will be in Madeira in a few months for work, and my superiors will rent me a house. If you are still there, then I will use your services. After all, I love living in a clean house. I've never understood people who don't care for their own homes. It is the place where you live. How can you live in dirt, Lord! If anything, write to me in private messages, we'll talk about our business, and if you don't mind, otherwise I'm already tired of the high prices of local services. I feel like I'm going to give all the money to house cleaning services, haha. 
*_*
repcobsi.com


----------

